# Draw Doordashan Logo in C++



## Dark Core (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello guyz, I need a C++ Program to draw DD Channel Logo.. This was an assignment given to us in our college.. Pls help me out guyz..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 12, 2009)

play around with the arc function, and the centre is an ellipse. you need 3 + 3 arcs and ellipse for the whole thing.
1 arc = from sharp end 
1 arc = from sharp end, different end point
1 arc = connecting 2 endpoints of first 2 arcs

repeat 3 arcs for the symmetrical side too.


----------



## Dark Core (Apr 12, 2009)

^^
Well tat's was the clue already given by our Mam, but the problem is with using arc function.. I don't know how to use that function to get the correct shape,
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^^
Well tat's was the clue already given by our Mam, but the problem is with using arc function.. I don't know how to use that function to get the correct shape,


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 12, 2009)

hi just write an function with any name eg:
void doordarshan()
{
while (!kbhit())
{
arc(100,200,250, 120,300); 
circle(300,200,400); //circle(x1,y1,r);
}

if u need a rotating symbol, just put some delay after those steps and then a cleardevive and call another function after than from itself as recurssion. The second function shud have slightly rotated co-ordinates and so on. This is the simplest way.
if u need further help, just type arc or circle in c++ screen and right click for help on what those numbers do.


----------

